# LeBron should go to the Clippers



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

1. They would probably win it all with EJ, Griffin, Thornton, Camby, (Davis?) and LBJ

2. It'd be cool to have a LeBron-Kobe LA rivalry.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

One can dream and hope but I highly doubt he will come here.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

LeBron should go to the Clippers, just to see what would happen.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Vuchato said:


> LeBron should go to the Clippers, just to see what would happen.


Lord knows something bad would manage to happen.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Vuchato said:


> LeBron should go to the Clippers, *just to see what would happen*.


You mean to the franchise? 

Or to the universe?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PacersguyUSA said:


> 1. They would probably win it all with EJ, Griffin, Thornton, Camby, (Davis?) and LBJ
> 
> 2. It'd be cool to have a LeBron-Kobe LA rivalry.


As an LA native, that would be awesome


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

the first ever GM/coach/player? Sterling wouldnt mind. he'll be saving a fortune.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DANNY said:


> the first ever GM/coach/player? Sterling wouldnt mind. he'll be saving a fortune.


lol...Lebron still has only a HS education...he can be a "special adviser" to the GM


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> lol...Lebron still has only a HS education...he can be a "special adviser" to the GM


What? you think all these ex-nba players actually got a real education at college?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

not the most ludacris idea actually, but if hes going to ditch Cle at least go to a contender or perhaps NY to get some money, it'll be a few years till the Clipper players ripen, and Lebron is hitting his peak about now


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

thatd be an incredible team if he went to you guys, but im thinking he comes to miami with wade


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Buckets! said:


> thatd be an incredible team if he went to you guys, but im thinking he comes to miami with wade


i thought Bosh was going to Miami


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

chairman5 said:


> i thought Bosh was going to Miami


Why can't Bosh & LeBron go there together? Each will sign for the minimum, giving the Heat max cap space to get a star C.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

chalmers/wade/lebron/bosh/chandler in 2 seasons guys, bank on it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If this happened, ESPN would have to open a second building just to devote one to Talking about Lebron and Kobe 24/7


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

not a terrible idea at all.......if we can move kaman or randolphs contract for an expiring contract in 2010 we'd have enough money to sign him, camby's contract will expire after this year..... look at who lebron played with this season....and they still had the best record

2010 line up:

Pg: baron davis
Sg: eric gordon
Sf: lebron james
Pf: blake griffin
C : chris kaman 

how sick would that be???


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

nauticazn25 said:


> not a terrible idea at all.......if we can move kaman or randolphs contract for an expiring contract in 2010 we'd have enough money to sign him, camby's contract will expire after this year..... look at who lebron played with this season....and they still had the best record
> 
> 2010 line up:
> 
> ...



now you see why i hate dumbleavy.....


imagine if we hadn't traded away tim thomas and mobley or zach randolph.....we would've had about $15 million in expiring contracts for 2010......also add in about $2 million expiring for ricky davis' contract......so we would have 17 million in capspace, and that's not even considering camby's 8 million.....


dumbleavy, is a phucktard that needs to be shot.....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

and by the way, i had this same idea 3 years ago.....



lebron to the LAC!!! said:


> Lebron vs. Kobe, LA vs. LA. polarization vs. unification. marketing possiblities are endless, and the clippers are a team with the 5th lowest payroll, so they can afford it. please god....
> 
> clipper fan since the loy vaught days...


link

still a good topic for discussion....


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

lebron wants to play for a big city (so i've heard) so that leaves LA, NY, and chicago....i admit....ny and chicago will both have good teams if lebron were to join them.....but with our fortune with getting griffin, hopefully that will entice lebron to join our team, 

add to the fact that we are getting minnestoa's 1st rounder which will probably be top ten, so he will have a good young team around him

im an optimist...i like the clippers future....i think for now though...they should get rid of randolph somehow


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

nauticazn25 said:


> lebron wants to play for a big city (so i've heard) so that leaves LA, NY, and chicago....i admit....ny and chicago will both have good teams if lebron were to join them.....but with our fortune with getting griffin, hopefully that will entice lebron to join our team,
> 
> add to the fact that we are getting minnestoa's 1st rounder which will probably be top ten, so he will have a good young team around him
> 
> im an optimist...i like the clippers future....i think for now though...*they should get rid of randolph somehow*


this wouldn't have even been a problem, if it weren't for dumbleavy's dumbazz.....


----------

